# Domainumzug einer bestehenden Domain



## katasun (15. Nov. 2013)

Vorab, das ist keine technische Frage, sondern ich wollte mal ein Tipp zur Vorgehensweise bei einem Domainumzug einer bestehenden Domain auf meinen Server haben.

Mein Wunsch ist es, das die Domain und der dazugehörige Blog möglichst durchgehend erreichbar ist (von Wordpress.com).

Bis jetzt habe ich unter ISPConfig mal eine beliebige Subdomain eingerichtet und den Blog kopiert. Soweit läuft alles. E-Mail läuft über einen anderen Account. Technisch ist alles abgehakt.

Meine Frage, kann ich die zukünftige Domain, die ja über DNS noch nicht erreichbar ist, schon in ISPConfig anlegen und den Blog vorbereiten, also die zukünftige URL einrichten?

Oder kann ich eine Domain in ISPConfig erst erstellen, wenn die DNS Einträge auf meinen Server zeigen? Solange die DNS Einträge auf einen anderen Server zeigen, kann natürlich nichts testen.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben würde, wie er es macht, um die Ausfallzeiten gering zu halten. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß die DNS Änderungen und der Umzug zwischen Stunden und Tagen liegen kann. Ist immer blöd, wenn eine Seite nicht erreichbar ist, deshalb will ich den Umzug so weit wie möglich vorbereiten. 

Danke Katasun


----------



## florian030 (15. Nov. 2013)

Du kannst die Domain jetzt schon in ISPConfig anlegen und entsprechend einrichten. Wenn Du die DNS-Einträge änderst, dauert es je nach TTL eine Weile, bis alle DNS-Server umgestellt sind. Das einzige was Dir dann passieren kann ist, dass mal der alte und mal der neue Server angesprochen wird. Ich würde in der Zeit auf neue Einträge verzichten - sonst müsste Du Änderungen auf beiden Seiten verfügbar machen.

Um das ganze selbst zu testen, musst Du lediglich deine lokale hosts-Datei anpassen.


----------



## katasun (15. Nov. 2013)

*Domainumzug*

vielen Dank, werde ich so machen. Die Hosts Datei auf dem Server ändern, also domain.de eintragen?

Katasun


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von katasun:


> vielen Dank, werde ich so machen. Die Hosts Datei auf dem Server ändern, also domain.de eintragen?


Nein, auf Deinem Desktop. Eine hosts Datei gibt es unter Windows, Mac und Linux.


----------



## katasun (15. Nov. 2013)

*Host Datei*

War schon ganz verwundert, die Hosts Datei auf dem Server zu editieren. Klar auf dem Desktop kann man das machen. Mir ging es wirklich nur darum, ob ich in ISPConfig, die neue Webseite schon anlegen soll oder kann und dann auf die Änderungen der DNS Einträge warte.

Danke

Katasun


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2013)

Du kannst eine seite jederzeit in ispconfig anlegen. sie ist halt nur nicht erreichbar wenn es keinen dns eintrag gibt bzw. wenn du nicht einen dns eintrag über die hosts datei simulierst.


----------



## katasun (15. Nov. 2013)

*Neue Domain anlegen*

Bis jetzt habe ich eine Subdomain angelegt, kann ich diese und den Inhalt auch irgendwie auf die zukünftige Domain überführen oder muss ich die Inhalte kopieren und den Besitzer anpassen?

Gruss Katasun


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2013)

Domainname ändern und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## nowayback (15. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Domainname ändern und auf speichern klicken.


idee super, scheitert aber dann dran wenn das wordpress unter sub.domain.de angelegt wurde und einfach nur der domainname dann geändert wird. wordpress merkt sich einfach wie es eingerichtet wurde und das nachträgliche ändern ist meist mehr aufwand als es neu zu machen, daher ist der tipp von florian hier der bessere.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## katasun (15. Nov. 2013)

*Domainname ändern*



Zitat von Till:


> Domainname ändern und auf speichern klicken.


Ich die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen das ist ja genial einfach. Vielen Dank


----------



## katasun (15. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> idee super, scheitert aber dann dran wenn das wordpress unter sub.domain.de angelegt wurde und einfach nur der domainname dann geändert wird. wordpress merkt sich einfach wie es eingerichtet wurde und das nachträgliche ändern ist meist mehr aufwand als es neu zu machen, daher ist der tipp von florian hier der bessere.
> 
> Grüße
> nwb


Nein, das Kopieren geht, aber die URLs stimmen dann nicht mehr im Blog. Falls Du das nochmal hast, mußt Du zwei ( also alle )Einträge, die die URL beinhalten korrigieren. Die Tabelle heißt wp-options --> siteurl, home, 

Wenn es dann noch Probleme geben sollte, was selten der Fall ist, kannst Du noch den Eintrag   permalink_structure   leeren, dann wird der default-Wert genommen. Danach ist der Umzug abgeschlossen. Alle anderen Einstellungen werden bei der nächsten Datensatzaktualisierung korrigiert. Hierüber gibts auch einige Anleitungen.

Also Danke

Katasun


----------

